# Chorizo stuffed poblanos



## fish killer (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a bumper crop of Poblanos this year.  Even though it's October I still have pepper plants setting blooms. Most of my peppers are doing well but my poblanos are on overdrive. I have a few plants that are over four feet tall. 












image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Oct 5, 2013


















image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Oct 5, 2013





When I went out to the garden this morning I picked the biggest ones and those that had turned red. I also picked some tomatillos so I can make some more salsa verde which I can for the winter. The peppers with the tomatillos are called Sandia peppers. They pack more heat and add a nice amount  of kick to the salsa.  












image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Oct 5, 2013





So I roasted the poblanos.












image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Oct 5, 2013





Fried up the chorizo












image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Oct 5, 2013





And the stuffed them and wrapped them in bacon. 
Here they are going into the smoker. I was little worried because the bacon didn't cover most of the pepper and the rice was exposed in several places due to small tears in the peppers here and there. I thought that the peppers might dry out but in the end everything came out great.












image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Oct 5, 2013





Here is the finished product. 












image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Oct 5, 2013





They aren't they prettiest stuffed peppers, but man, let me tell you what they sure did taste good. 
Nothing was dried out in fact the rice was very moist on the inside and the flavor of the chorizo was an excellent combination with the peppers.













image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Oct 5, 2013





While I'm here. This is what I did yesterday. I made this.












image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Oct 5, 2013





Into this.












image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Oct 5, 2013





Tomorrow I'll be canning some salsa verde so I will post that also.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 6, 2013)

Looks GREAT. I like to smoke the fish whole - head and scales. with a little salt and pepper.

I've had a good pepper crop this year.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Oct 6, 2013)

I really love poblano ABT's. and yours look great!  Looks like your pepper garden put out some beauties this fall.

I'm looking forward to seeing the canned salsa verde post, too.  Thanks for posting!
Clarissa


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice change of pace on those ABT's!!! Looks Great!!!


----------

